# Trolling motor wiring question



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I did not have to do it on my traxis.

On the transom prop is facing away from boat
handle is facing boat
flip head/handle and leave it turning it> rt is forward


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

After turning the head you shouldnt need to do anything with the wiring just re install, although now that i think about it my two motors are motorguide so it may be different


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Mine must be different. I have it mounted on a bow mount TM extension...with it set up same way as it would be on back transom.....only head is flipped.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What model tm are you using? As stated in previous post it should not need rewire. the prop should be facing the same way. Check the battery wires do you have them reversed?


----------

